# I need a re-labeler in orlando



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all, 
"I thought" I found a company that offered re-labeling services. I just called to arrange everything to find they made a mistake & only do it for products they sell. Fair enough, but now I need to find an alternative!! 

Does anyone know of a person/company that offers this service in or near Orlando. Ideally I want a person I can use on a regular basis as we finish our stock.

Please please any suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

Guys, if someone can suggest a good priced company that will do relabeling ANYWHERE??? I can ship them I suppose!!! SUGGESTIONS????


----------

